# Maybe I'm just weird...



## Kristine1980 (Dec 19, 2004)

As the title suggests, I may be weird









My husband and I are talking seriously about getting pregnant. There are days that I am excited and days that I am scared to death! Generally speaking, I am not a scared person--nearly the opposite--but lately I'm scared about it all! Finances. Time. Relationships. Weight.

When do you KNOW that it's the right time? I love children--love them to death!--but when do you know that it's time to start your family?

HELP









--Kristine
a life saver : www.starorganizer.com


----------



## yeah yeah yeah (Aug 8, 2003)

I think the age old wisdom is "there's never a _right_ time."

But, I'd say if you're doing well, and you're stable, and you love kids, and you're talking about with dh, then this is as good a time as any


----------



## Kristine1980 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I am somewhat of a perfectionist by nature, so the idea of starting a family before everything is "just right" makes me nervous. But I realize that at some point, you just need faith!

Thanks for your kindness.

--Kristine
favorite site: www.starorganizer.com


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a co-worker in your situation. She and her dh have been married for.. somewhere over a year now and even before they were married knew they wanted children. And now they're thinking the time is right. Maybe. CW (co-worker) is excited and terrified all at once. She questions her decision every time she makes it ("yes, it's the right time".. "Maybe we'll wait another month".. etc).

I believe there isn't ever a *right* time. I also believe there's no *wrong* time either.


----------

